# Girl Scout Cookies FAIL!



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

If you laugh you're going to... :devil: 

See ya there. I'll be by the entrance selling Girl Scout cookies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNFJfGlsd0


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

HOW CAN YOU !!!!!!!!!!?????? Be more vicious and bad than me !?

Can I have a milk chocolate cookie ?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> HOW CAN YOU !!!!!!!!!!?????? Be more vicious and bad than me !?
> 
> Can I have a milk chocolate cookie ?


We're all out of milk chocolate cookies... for ETERNITY!!! :helpsmilie:


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 2, 2012)

Thin mints?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Thin mints?


Just sold the last box to Beelzebub. inch:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL i feel bad now


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 2, 2012)

That's what she gets for being so boastful. Sorry, but I was on the floor faster than her, but I was laughing and not calling for my mom. :devil: :lol:


----------



## MantidDan (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this on Tosh.O


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2012)

Couldn't have happened to a more annoying little girl. Maybe she will not act ghetto in the future. Oh, and get off my lawn!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 2, 2012)

ROFLMAO too funny


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

WHAT ABOUT THE SHORTBREADS?!?!


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree but only british shortbreads... the true ones !


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 2, 2012)

Tell those people "I don't wanna join there stinkin church!!". Oh I'm sorry can I have some Caramel DeLites please?


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

if some annoying girl did that to me, i might wring her neck :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE SHORTBREADS?!?!


I'm afraid the closest I can come is a short bus full of inbreds serving pug breads...












Other than that all we have left are ladyfingers. But they're literal lady fingers, and only the fingers of ladies who pick their noses.


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I'm afraid the closest I can come is a short bus full of inbreds serving pug breads...


hey at least they have long necks

useful to get a good grip on for maximum wringing action... :chef:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> hey at least they have long necks
> 
> useful to get a good grip on for maximum wringing action... :chef:


You may want to seek therapy to work out your fascination with wringing necks. I believe that's how the Boston Strangler started out.


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You may want to seek therapy to work out your fascination with wringing necks. I believe that's how the Boston Strangler started out.


I don't think a jury would convicting for extinguishing inbred stock :tt2: 

And most peeps I know would be more worried abt the cannibal chef icon in the post :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

oh and btw i was kidding abt the whole wringing neck thing, the only reason i thought of it was i saw a falcon today and it reminded me of a story i read once where some guy fed some girl a falcon to impress her or something :lol:


----------



## Danny. (Aug 2, 2012)

Ouch! Lmao


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> oh and btw i was kidding abt the whole wringing neck thing, the only reason i thought of it was i saw a falcon today and it reminded me of a story i read once where some guy fed some girl a falcon to impress her or something :lol:


Just cracking on it because you mentioned it twice in this thread.


----------



## jimpaunik (Aug 3, 2012)

haha this is funny


----------

